# JWH-018 Synth here!!!!!!!



## Mental91 (Mar 6, 2011)

So here it is people! I gave a chemist 500 bucks to find this for me and he did. It's extremely easy! Good luck getting chems to make it though. Remember you heard it from me first!

So, in a dry flask 6A, equipped with a reflux condenser are placed 20 g of sodium hydride, poured 100 ml of dry DMSO, stirred, added in small portions (5-10g, and the mixture is heating, cooling should be good) 100g 1-nafindola periodically stirred at room temperature, 30 min. Then add 77g of n-pentilbromida (amyl methyl). The reaction mixture was incubated at 65 gr. Celsius 3 h on an electric hot plate with periodic stirring. PRODUCT fall as oil! The reaction mixture was washed 3 times with water in 5-fold volume. 

Attention! Sodium hydride ignites on contact with water! Be careful when working with him! 


Solvents: 
The product is highly soluble at 35 grams. C in diethyl ether and isopropyl alcohol, worse than in ethanol. 
Do a better job with the ether, maybe, he flies at room temperature and the basis for faster drying! 
The water insoluble product! 
Applied in concentrations from 0,5 to 2g per 10 g basis, depending on the desired effect. 

** How to wash? 


To wash pour into a beaker (1L) 200ml oil and add water, mix thoroughly and allow the oil to settle, then drain. Repeat 5 times until the water is clear. 

** For those who do not want to bother with flushing questions 

The reaction mixture was flooded with water at 5 times the volume and mix, then poured 200 ml of ether, stirred and made to stand. The reaction mixture was divided into 2 layers (high - oil in the air, the bottom - the water with impurities). Collected the top layer. If necessary (if the previous operation to select all the oil could not) add another 200 ml ether, stirred and give stand, then collected and combined with previously collected. All product is ready for further action!


----------



## Mental91 (Mar 6, 2011)

O and to make your smoking mix take 1 gram dissolve in acetone and spray evenly over 30 grams damiana. Well actually you would spray half the acetone on it on it let it dry for about 20-30 mins then do the other side. It doesn't matter how much acetone you use just spray evenly.


----------



## Spoc (Mar 6, 2011)

A bit too technical...I'd blow myself up. Good luck fellow home school chemists.


----------



## poplars (Mar 6, 2011)

don't you think it'd be easier to just grow the damn plant? lol....just sayin.

I mean with this stuff you're gonna fuck your tolerance and make normal bud hardly get you high until you totally quit and let your receptors refresh themselves.... 

I guess there are some desperate places out there, but what place in america are you going to have easier access to chemist equipment than cannabis seeds and indoor lighting? lol.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 6, 2011)

lol i got a half gram of the 018 left i grabbed from researchemicalz.com months ago.... whats up 150 bux!!! who wants it!


----------



## Mental91 (Mar 6, 2011)

LOL 150??? What a fucking rip! BTW don't give sources!


----------



## NP88 (Mar 6, 2011)

I got 10 grams for a bit more than you are asking for. That's pretty ridiculous man


----------



## weasels911 (Mar 6, 2011)

I can't believe you spent $500 on the formula. Lol.


----------



## Mental91 (Mar 6, 2011)

Well I figured nobodu else on the net had it and now it's here for everyone. Also it will keep alot of ppl from getting ripped.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 7, 2011)

Mental91 said:


> LOL 150??? What a fucking rip! BTW don't give sources!


lol that company i dont think carries it anymore.....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 7, 2011)

NP88 said:


> I got 10 grams for a bit more than you are asking for. That's pretty ridiculous man


come on man,... the shit is ileagle now playa!!!! i paid 100 bux for 2 grams damn well near a year ago..... back then it was fully legal... my shit is 99.5% jwh 018!


----------



## poplars (Mar 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> come on man,... the shit is ileagle now playa!!!! i paid 100 bux for 2 grams damn well near a year ago..... back then it was fully legal... my shit is 99.5% jwh 018!


lol you fuckin hustler... . 225% markup because it's illegal ahahahahahaha


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 7, 2011)

poplars said:


> don't you think it'd be easier to just grow the damn plant? lol....just sayin.
> 
> I mean with this stuff you're gonna fuck your tolerance and make normal bud hardly get you high until you totally quit and let your receptors refresh themselves....
> 
> I guess there are some desperate places out there, but what place in america are you going to have easier access to chemist equipment than cannabis seeds and indoor lighting? lol.




I doubt anyone, with those chems and know how are producing the stuff for personal use.....


----------



## Mental91 (Mar 8, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> I doubt anyone, with those chems and know how are producing the stuff for personal use.....


Correct only dumb fucks do it. They are so dumb lol. It immediately gives them cancer because it causes a mutation of DNA and cells. It wasn't even created by John Huffman it was created by the Russian mob Huffman just synthesized it up in a lab. I hate to say it but Europeans and Americans are some desperate mfers for a high that kills. I mean seriously think about it,They die over a simple plant that is easy to grow outdoors if you just leave it alone. LOL dumb fucks don't deserve to live natural selection at it's best!


----------



## poplars (Mar 8, 2011)

Mental91 said:


> Correct only dumb fucks do it. They are so dumb lol. It immediately gives them cancer because it causes a mutation of DNA and cells. It wasn't even created by John Huffman it was created by the Russian mob Huffman just synthesized it up in a lab. I hate to say it but Europeans and Americans are some desperate mfers for a high that kills. I mean seriously think about it,They die over a simple plant that is easy to grow outdoors if you just leave it alone. LOL dumb fucks don't deserve to live natural selection at it's best!


lol easy to go shit weed schwag if you leave it alone....

if you want outdoor bud like THIS:
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture458.jpg

you have to work your ass off.


----------



## Mental91 (Mar 8, 2011)

poplars said:


> lol easy to go shit weed schwag if you leave it alone....
> 
> if you want outdoor bud like THIS:
> http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture458.jpg
> ...


 Any weed will get you high though. You may have to smoke more but you will get high. You could also turn those shitty plants into hash and you guaranteed a good high!


----------



## poplars (Mar 8, 2011)

Mental91 said:


> Any weed will get you high though. You may have to smoke more but you will get high. You could also turn those shitty plants into hash and you guaranteed a good high!



yeah but cannabinoid 'cocktails' are different with every strain... you may run into one that is very powerful that doesn't look that amazing crystal wise... then you'll run into ones that are HELLA crystally that don't get you as high as that one with the great cannabinoid cocktail... 

but sour kush... is the only strain I've ever run into that has shitloads of crystals with a POWERFUL cannabinoid cocktail to back it up....

any weed will get you high, that's for sure, tolerance to cannabis is built around the concept that your tolerance adjusts to weeds...


when you smoke too much hella chronic weed you really don't get high from anything anymore, chronic like this you have to get into the habit of going hit by hit instead of bowl by bowl....

so yeah suffice it to say it's all about the cannabinoid cocktail...if you can get lucky and find one that has good crystal count + cannabinoid cocktail more power to you...most will either find one or the other.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 8, 2011)

poplars said:


> lol easy to go shit weed schwag if you leave it alone....
> 
> if you want outdoor bud like THIS:
> http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture458.jpg
> ...


now that is some fucking OUTSTANDING outdoor!!


----------



## a dog named chico (Mar 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> come on man,... the shit is ileagle now playa!!!! i paid 100 bux for 2 grams damn well near a year ago..... back then it was fully legal... my shit is 99.5% jwh 018!


 if you were smart you would of waited until right after DEA made the anouncement that it was to become a banned substance. every site and store dropped bottom to get rid of their stock. I got 3 grams of k2 for $12 normally $36.


----------



## poplars (Mar 9, 2011)

a dog named chico said:


> if you were smart you would of waited until right after DEA made the anouncement that it was to become a banned substance. every site and store dropped bottom to get rid of their stock. I got 3 grams of k2 for $12 normally $36.



he isn't talkin k2, h e's talkin the powder they coat K2 with....


----------



## MuppetMan1989 (Apr 27, 2011)

JWH powder rocks =] Mind Trip OG all the way


----------



## Steve French (Apr 27, 2011)

Mental91 said:


> LOL 150??? What a fucking rip! BTW don't give sources!


 That web site doesn't exist anyways. There is a researchemicals.com however, but the sign on the front page advertising "Legal and Pure Cocaine" makes me doubt their validity.


----------



## sven deisel (Apr 27, 2011)

i am almost out of 018 but i have an oz 073. i like the real thing but the 073 comes in handy when your at the casino and lace roll your own cigs with it. you get stoned and noone is none the wiser


----------



## a dog named chico (Apr 28, 2011)

poplars said:


> he isn't talkin k2, h e's talkin the powder they coat K2 with....


 yep i know, just making the point that all the vendors where dropping bottom on price to clear stock... i was only able to acquire spice and not the RC itself...


----------



## OmniscientOne (Aug 17, 2011)

Mental91 said:


> So here it is people! I gave a chemist 500 bucks to find this for me and he did. It's extremely easy! Good luck getting chems to make it though. Remember you heard it from me first!


Did you really pay him for that? If you did beat his ass, u got ripped.


----------



## kieranttt (Aug 17, 2011)

Lets atleast be grateful the dudes payed bills to provide us with knowledge! And for that i thank you good sir! (although this process willl never be conducted by me


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 17, 2011)

Part 1

[video=youtube;W5oB-CHJ7Ps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5oB-CHJ7Ps&list=PL159D5607EBC1161D&index=1[/video]

Part 2

[video=youtube;kZsj9TG6sTM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZsj9TG6sTM&list=PL159D5607EBC1161D&index=2[/video]


----------



## Jer La Mota (Aug 17, 2011)

Mental91 said:


> Well I figured nobodu else on the net had it and now it's here for everyone. Also it will keep alot of ppl from getting ripped.


Enjoy the final product, and thanks for the info !


----------



## kieranttt (Aug 17, 2011)

Jer La Mota said:


> Enjoy the final product, and thanks for the info !


Exactly, people are becoming so hostile on this site these days!


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 17, 2011)

I have fulltext access to a huge number of journals. Ask here and don't waste $500.


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 17, 2011)

MrEDuck said:


> I have fulltext access to a huge number of journals. Ask here and don't waste $500.


Really? Then why didn't you post or help out when 1000's on the web have been asking for it? Also I got almost a QP of this product. 114 G divided by 20 mg = 5700 doses. Plus the knowledge I gained and also helping people out all around the planet who google this. Yea I personally believe it was worth the $500.00.


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 18, 2011)

Mental91 said:


> Really? Then why didn't you post or help out when 1000's on the web have been asking for it? Also I got almost a QP of this product. 114 G divided by 20 mg = 5700 doses. Plus the knowledge I gained and also helping people out all around the planet who google this. Yea I personally believe it was worth the $500.00.


I don't hang out on the boards where people ask I guess.
Did you get the reagents and the synth for the $500 if so that's worth the $, but a paper isn't worth anything on it's own.


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 18, 2011)

MrEDuck said:


> I don't hang out on the boards where people ask I guess.
> Did you get the reagents and the synth for the $500 if so that's worth the $, but a paper isn't worth anything on it's own.


I didn't get chems but have a plug to them. Also I got a QP of the shit.


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice man. Are you looking for any other papers?


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 18, 2011)

This synth is bullshit.
I was puzzled that no one had the synth when it had to have been published or else no one would have heard of JWH-018 or any other JWH chem for that matter. The people who sell RCs don't invent chems. They find likely active chems in the literature and figure out how to make them in saleable quantities. Many people on drug boards are at least science students, if not professionals and have fulltext access to their institutions subscriptions. So why would the synth not be available? Then I looked at this supposed synth. JWH-018 is a ketone, sodium hydride is a very strong reducing agent. Mixing a ketone and a strong reducing agent produces the corresponding alkane.
A minute of googling gives us the basic synth from JW Huffman himself here: http://www.clemson.edu/chemistry/undergrad/SURP/Projects%20for%20Summer%202008/Chemistry%20of%20Bio%20systems/Huffman%202008%20Project.pdf. The starting materials are indole, an alkyl(leaving group), and the appropriate aromatic acid. The synth is very straight forward. Alkylate the N of indole with the alkyl(leaving group). Take the acid and convert it to the corresponding acid chloride. Now acylate the indole with the acid chloride via a Friedel-Crafts acylation. No wonder Huffman was surprised it took so long for members of the JWH series to become drugs of abuse.
What the fuck is the point of posting a fake synth that requires dangerous chems. Hydrides are nasty.


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 18, 2011)

MrEDuck said:


> This synth is bullshit.
> I was puzzled that no one had the synth when it had to have been published or else no one would have heard of JWH-018 or any other JWH chem for that matter. The people who sell RCs don't invent chems. They find likely active chems in the literature and figure out how to make them in saleable quantities. Many people on drug boards are at least science students, if not professionals and have fulltext access to their institutions subscriptions. So why would the synth not be available? Then I looked at this supposed synth. JWH-018 is a ketone, sodium hydride is a very strong reducing agent. Mixing a ketone and a strong reducing agent produces the corresponding alkane.
> A minute of googling gives us the basic synth from JW Huffman himself here: http://www.clemson.edu/chemistry/undergrad/SURP/Projects%20for%20Summer%202008/Chemistry%20of%20Bio%20systems/Huffman%202008%20Project.pdf. The starting materials are indole, an alkyl(leaving group), and the appropriate aromatic acid. The synth is very straight forward. Alkylate the N of indole with the alkyl(leaving group). Take the acid and convert it to the corresponding acid chloride. Now acylate the indole with the acid chloride via a Friedel-Crafts acylation. No wonder Huffman was surprised it took so long for members of the JWH series to become drugs of abuse.
> What the fuck is the point of posting a fake synth that requires dangerous chems. Hydrides are nasty.


O your a cop trying to discredit it so ppl dont make an illegal substance.nice try! BTW your IP isnt ghost.


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 18, 2011)

MrEDuck said:


> This synth is bullshit.
> I was puzzled that no one had the synth when it had to have been published or else no one would have heard of JWH-018 or any other JWH chem for that matter. The people who sell RCs don't invent chems. They find likely active chems in the literature and figure out how to make them in saleable quantities. Many people on drug boards are at least science students, if not professionals and have fulltext access to their institutions subscriptions. So why would the synth not be available? Then I looked at this supposed synth. JWH-018 is a ketone, sodium hydride is a very strong reducing agent. Mixing a ketone and a strong reducing agent produces the corresponding alkane.
> A minute of googling gives us the basic synth from JW Huffman himself here: http://www.clemson.edu/chemistry/undergrad/SURP/Projects%20for%20Summer%202008/Chemistry%20of%20Bio%20systems/Huffman%202008%20Project.pdf. The starting materials are indole, an alkyl(leaving group), and the appropriate aromatic acid. The synth is very straight forward. Alkylate the N of indole with the alkyl(leaving group). Take the acid and convert it to the corresponding acid chloride. Now acylate the indole with the acid chloride via a Friedel-Crafts acylation. No wonder Huffman was surprised it took so long for members of the JWH series to become drugs of abuse.
> What the fuck is the point of posting a fake synth that requires dangerous chems. Hydrides are nasty.


So what your saying is this synth,chemicals,chemist and product are bunk? I find that hard to believe considering they loved it for 3 a hit.


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 18, 2011)

That's it. I'm a cop. I've been figured out. It didn't take any investigative skill to figure you out. But thanks for the personal attack. Shows a lot of maturity. 
Notice where that link goes? Clemson University Chemistry Department. The place where John W Huffman works, oh and look his name is on it too. I'm pretty sure he knows what he is talking about. But since you know more than the guy who did the original research answer me these questions. What is the role of the DMSO in this synthesis? What is the role of the NaH? What atmosphere is this synth carried out in? How to you bond the napthyl acid to the indole? You want me to keep this up?
You're full of shit trying to impress people on the internet with DANGEROUS BULLSHIT. Tomorrow I'll post the paper with the original synth from '94, I'd do it now but home internet died and I can't get papers on my phone.


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 18, 2011)

MrEDuck said:


> That's it. I'm a cop. I've been figured out. It didn't take any investigative skill to figure you out. But thanks for the personal attack. Shows a lot of maturity.
> Notice where that link goes? Clemson University Chemistry Department. The place where John W Huffman works, oh and look his name is on it too. I'm pretty sure he knows what he is talking about. But since you know more than the guy who did the original research answer me these questions. What is the role of the DMSO in this synthesis? What is the role of the NaH? What atmosphere is this synth carried out in? How to you bond the napthyl acid to the indole? You want me to keep this up?
> You're full of shit trying to impress people on the internet with DANGEROUS BULLSHIT. Tomorrow I'll post the paper with the original synth from '94, I'd do it now but home internet died and I can't get papers on my phone.


 This is the real deal man. your ruining my weed high/drunknesses go fuck urself bitch


----------



## mccumcumber (Aug 18, 2011)

Mental91 back again with another fake concoction... wasn't it not too long ago that you posted some fake meth bullshit?


----------



## PeacefulKid1992 (Aug 19, 2011)

lol discovered,....?


----------



## Carne Seca (Aug 19, 2011)

Mental91 said:


> This is the real deal man. your ruining my weed high/drunknesses go fuck urself bitch


What the fuck is wrong with you? You may find it entertaining to post bullshit but this is dangerous. You can cause someone to be seriously hurt or even die from this shit. I can't believe the mods are even allowing this thread to stay open.


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 19, 2011)

I would do the Honors but, I don't plan on running the Hallucinatory Section ^_^


----------



## TigerClock (Aug 19, 2011)

Also gettin in. Douches.


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 19, 2011)

You want the truth? It's o11 but gives the same high as 018 so I labeled it 018 because that's what people search for. There's fucking vids of it man I posted. What more proof do you want? You want a sample?


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 19, 2011)

BTW MrEduck if your so smart then why don't you post synthesis? I expect it shortly.


----------



## forgetfulpenguin (Aug 19, 2011)

This is why you should only get this kind of info from published articles and proper hives. They both have ways of dealing with idiots like the OP.


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 19, 2011)

How do I upload .pdfs? It says my attachment limit is 19.5KB and these are like 250k and 350k respectively.


----------



## suTraGrow (Aug 19, 2011)

haha wow mental91 which 1991 is the year you were born in and god dam you do a good job at showing you age. Assuming the mental part of you name underlines a sort of a psychosis. Like being a dumb ass? Makes sense to me 
Also that is NOT 011 or 018 so stfu and quit posting fake shit. Go take you dam meds kid.


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 19, 2011)

Sippin on some Sizzurpp..


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 19, 2011)

Well I've got to run, I emailed the papers to myself so if anyone is willing to post them for me please send me a PM with your email and I'll send them to you to post.
Mental that isn't the synth for any JWH. They need that ketone to accept a hydrogen bond (there may be other acceptors used somewhere in the series, there is a lot of them, but all the popular ones have the ketone) to work, and sodium hydride will destroy it. The only thing in your synth that actually is used in the synthesis of a JWH is the amyl bromide. And none of the JWH chemicals are made with one pot reactions. There's three steps to them all. Alkylate the indole, convert the aromatic acid to an acid chloride (ie naphthoyl chloride for jwh-01, Friedel-Crafts acylation.
Take some chemistry if you want to play with chemicals.


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 19, 2011)

Wanting emails? How bout you give link to it?


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 19, 2011)

Also why is nobody dead from this if so deadly and why did it get them high like on pot? What did this create? Maybe i'll name it M 91 hell I may even trademark and put in a gas station near you.


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 19, 2011)

Wait.. All this just to get High like smoking some bud.?.


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 19, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> Wait.. All this just to get High like smoking some bud.?.


5700 x 3 = 17,100 - 500 for synth = 16,600. I better you never sold a QP of anything for that amount though have you?


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 19, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> Wait.. All this just to get High like smoking some bud.?.


Supply and demand man


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 19, 2011)

Honestly I have no clue what your talking about. Nor would I have the dumbass clientele to buy that shyt. Bud or nothing.


Mental91 said:


> 5700 x 3 = 17,100 - 500 for synth = 16,600. I better you never sold a QP of anything for that amount though have you?


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 19, 2011)

MJ Supply & Demand is all that matters. take this shyt else where.


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 19, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> Honestly I have no clue what your talking about. Nor would I have the dumb ass clientèle to buy that shyt. Bud or nothing.


Like I said supply and demand. Theres a high demand and I had the supply. BTW a good %age of pot smokers pop pills as well so your "Clientèle" more than likely isn't all that great either.


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 19, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> MJ Supply & Demand is all that matters. take this shyt else where.


I posted in everything except MJ thread so you go somewhere...I know a good place HELL!


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 19, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> Honestly I have no clue what your talking about. Nor would I have the dumbass clientele to buy that shyt. Bud or nothing.


You have no idea yet speak on it. Real smart... You must of been at the top of the class


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 19, 2011)

MrEDuck said:


> Well I've got to run, I emailed the papers to myself so if anyone is willing to post them for me please send me a PM with your email and I'll send them to you to post.
> Mental that isn't the synth for any JWH. They need that ketone to accept a hydrogen bond (there may be other acceptors used somewhere in the series, there is a lot of them, but all the popular ones have the ketone) to work, and sodium hydride will destroy it. The only thing in your synth that actually is used in the synthesis of a JWH is the amyl bromide. And none of the JWH chemicals are made with one pot reactions. There's three steps to them all. Alkylate the indole, convert the aromatic acid to an acid chloride (ie naphthoyl chloride for jwh-01, Friedel-Crafts acylation.
> Take some chemistry if you want to play with chemicals.


Your nothing more than vagina tinsel!


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 19, 2011)

Your an idiot FYI. Who do you think I am, I associate with grown men with money what are you talking about some good % of pot smokers blahblah. Get some real shyt if you wanna pop some pills. This is lame cheap man BS, you HAD the supply, you fell off obviously so why spread your fail.


Mental91 said:


> Like I said supply and demand. Theres a high demand and I had the supply. BTW a good %age of pot smokers pop pills as well so your "Clientèle" more than likely isn't all that great either.


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 19, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> Your an idiot FYI. Who do you think I am, I associate with grown men with money what are you talking about some good % of pot smokers blahblah. Get some real shyt if you wanna pop some pills. This is lame cheap man BS, you HAD the supply, you fell off obviously so why spread your fail.


 Legality maybe?


----------



## ClamDigger (Aug 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;7suVWOaxUZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7suVWOaxUZI[/video]
my contribution, GREAT THREAD BTW  *sarcasm*


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 19, 2011)

The reason I can't link them is because they're journal articles and I'm guessing most people here don't have a subscription to _Tetrahedron Letters_ and _Bioorganic and Medicinal Chemistry Letters_. Considering the link I posted to Huffman's write up for his summer undergrads from '08 mentions the generic synth for the whole JWH series I've already shown your synth is wrong, and you've offered no more data to back up your claim, I don't really feel I even need more data. But you're amusing me with your lies.
Please try defending your position with facts rather than personal attacks. It's juvenile.


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 19, 2011)

MrEDuck said:


> The reason I can't link them is because they're journal articles and I'm guessing most people here don't have a subscription to _Tetrahedron Letters_ and _Bioorganic and Medicinal Chemistry Letters_. Considering the link I posted to Huffman's write up for his summer undergrads from '08 mentions the generic synth for the whole JWH series I've already shown your synth is wrong, and you've offered no more data to back up your claim, I don't really feel I even need more data. But you're amusing me with your lies.
> Please try defending your position with facts rather than personal attacks. It's juvenile.


Because your wrong and no it. Post the entry in multiple posts.


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 19, 2011)

Convert it,copy,paste! here's the link! No excuse now.
http://www.convertpdftotext.net/


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 19, 2011)

What's the hold up? I really wanna see this!


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 19, 2011)

Each file is too large to attach. If you want refs then _Tetrahedron Lett. Vol 36 No 9 p1401-1404_ and _Bioorg & Med Chem Lett Vol 4 No 4 p 563_. One contains the 2-methyl analog and the other has the pyrrole analog. Sadly my home internet is down and I had to do a quick search. The fact is all the chemistry is the same, alkylate the indole or pyrrole, convert the acid to an acid chloride, acylate. No reduction, no DMSO, none of the crap you've posted. So tell me why your synth is correct and why Huffman's is wrong.


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 19, 2011)

MrEDuck said:


> Each file is too large to attach. If you want refs then _Tetrahedron Lett. Vol 36 No 9 p1401-1404_ and _Bioorg & Med Chem Lett Vol 4 No 4 p 563_. One contains the 2-methyl analog and the other has the pyrrole analog. Sadly my home internet is down and I had to do a quick search. The fact is all the chemistry is the same, alkylate the indole or pyrrole, convert the acid to an acid chloride, acylate. No reduction, no DMSO, none of the crap you've posted. So tell me why your synth is correct and why Huffman's is wrong.


I'm not saying the synth I posted or Huffman are wrong,Your the one stating that I'm wrong. I posted synth,vids,gave yield and dose. It's now up to you to prove me wrong. It seems your web is always down, Who do you have? IDGAF if you have to type the shit from the PDF on to here. I tell you what,You post the synth from that on here and I'll never log on to this account again. Now you have many in your corner and I bet you still fail epically!


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 19, 2011)

On another note if you knew as much as you did you wouldn't bother wasting time on a grow forum because you would already have the info on how to grow decent green.


----------



## suTraGrow (Aug 19, 2011)

Mental91 said:


> Because your wrong and no it. Post the entry in multiple posts.


no it what? i don't get it?

Ohh you mean know it gotcha ya


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 19, 2011)

suTraGrow said:


> no it what? i don't get it?
> 
> Ohh you mean know it gotcha ya


 Yep,I can't type for shit today. I won't deny that.


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 19, 2011)

Pwn'd Baii Wurds.


----------



## suTraGrow (Aug 19, 2011)

Mental91 said:


> On another note if you knew as much as you did you wouldn't bother wasting time on a grow forum because you would already have the info on how to grow decent green.


Wow yet another intelligent comment from your self. 
Have you ever heard of change in technology, agriculture, and just about every other field out there. New information means new researches, new research usually leads to tons of new info. Which is were forums and other usefully things on the internet come in.


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 19, 2011)

suTraGrow said:


> Wow yet another intelligent comment from your self.
> Have you ever heard of change in technology, agriculture, and just about every other field out there. New information means new researches, new research usually leads to tons of new info. Which is were forums and other usefully things on the internet come in.


It is constantly being studied and in different grow mediums. I recall being 6 and going to Eli Lilly as a field trip and seeing weed growing hydro behind a piece of glass so try again.


----------



## suTraGrow (Aug 19, 2011)

Mental91 said:


> It is constantly being studied and in different grow mediums. I recall being 6 and going to Eli Lilly as a field trip and seeing weed growing hydro behind a piece of glass so try again.


 One thing i hate more then arguing with a stupid ass 19 year old kid. Well nothing else really. Ok your right technology and information never change it ALWAYS stays the same. We never had a technology boom the world just appeared as it is with all the technology and information unchanged. 
You my friend are a dumb ass.
Feel like my iq dropped reading the ignorant, pathetic bull shit you write. I hope you take my advice and please go play in traffic.
I wasted enough time talking to a pathetic dumb ass like your self. Enjoy


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 19, 2011)

suTraGrow said:


> One thing i hate more then arguing with a stupid ass 19 year old kid. Well nothing else really. Ok your right technology and information never change it ALWAYS stays the same. We never had a technology boom the world just appeared as it is with all the technology and information unchanged.
> You my friend are a dumb ass.
> Feel like my iq dropped reading the ignorant, pathetic bull shit you write. I hope you take my advice and please go play in traffic.
> I wasted enough time talking to a pathetic dumb ass like your self. Enjoy


I'm not saying it doesn't change. Hydro grown pot became big in the early-mid 90's and was studied so obviously there keeping up with the times.


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 19, 2011)

Now your backs are up against the wall and wanna drop it? IDTS! I'm still waiting for this chemical to not be jwh so I can patent it. C'mon MrEDuck make me rich!


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 19, 2011)

Knowledge of chemistry doesn't mean one has a knowledge of botany.
Well to disprove your synth I need to know what "nafindola" is supposed to be. See it only happens to show up in posts claiming a JWH synth on forums or sites that make no sense. Sigma doesn't list it, nor does any other legit chemical supply house (the places real researchers buy their chemicals). I'll draw up the full real synth in different colors and go through the retrosynthesis to explain why it's the actual synth. But it's going to have to wait for me to take the time to do it, it should be done tomorrow or Sunday as I'm going to have to go to the library to UL. Please provide the structure of this 1-nafindola or something demonstrating it even exists.


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 19, 2011)

Recipe for the synthesis of JWH 018 is not complicated, follow the instructions and keep the proportions (per 1 nafindola, 0,2 sodium hydride, 0.76 amyl) finally get a quality product. In this manual we describe how to get JWH-018 in the form of oil, its difference from the powder only in the fact that the powder is more convenient for transportation and storage, but otherwise "tactical and technical characteristics are identical. Hold on I'm gonna post manual. So you don't know what 1 nafindola is and your a chem expert? LOL Yea you don't shit


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 19, 2011)

The DMSO and sodium hydride make the 1-nafindola. You then add amyl methyl. You should know this...


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 19, 2011)

BTW not posting full guide because I'm not gonna pay for something I already know.


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 19, 2011)

If it exists then post it's structure to prove me wrong. Shouldn't be hard if it exists. Fuck even the CAS# will do. You don't seem to understand you can't do this as a one pot reaction.


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 19, 2011)

MrEDuck said:


> If it exists then post it's structure to prove me wrong. Shouldn't be hard if it exists. Fuck even the CAS# will do. You don't seem to understand you can't do this as a one pot reaction.


That's odd because if you REALLY read what Huffman said he said it's one of the easies synths known to man. It can be done in one pot seeing as your mixing 2 chems and throwing in one more. I'll give you till Sunday. I'm done proving myself now it's your turn.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 19, 2011)

@Mental91

LMFAO!

[video=youtube;Bp58-LIBYe8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bp58-LIBYe8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## forgetfulpenguin (Aug 20, 2011)

For sake of keeping people safe I'm just going to go ahead and post a real synthesis that was reported and tested by real bees in a proper hive. My apologies to the hive but fake info like what the OP is spreading is dangerous and needs to be shutdown.



pyramid said:


> Here is an example of alkylation to JWH-018, 1-pentyl-3-(1-naphthoyl)indole, MW 341.4
> 
> To a 250ml 3 neck RBF fitted with thermometer, condenser and a stir bar there is added 3-(1-naphthoyl)indole (3g, 11mmol) followed by dry DMF 50ml. Potassium hydroxide flakes (1.5g, 27.5mmol 1.5eq.) were added in one portion and the setup purged with butane. The flask was heated to 60-70 degrees C on a water bath for 20 minutes with stirring. A green solution with ppt is obtained. After this time, 1-bromopentane (4.3g, 28.6mmol) was added in one portion via glass syringe. There is an immediate color change to red and the flask is heated at an internal temp of 60-65 C for 3 hours. KBr ppts in the first few minutes after addition of the alkyl halide. It is then cooled to RT and diluted with 150ml H2O, and extracted with DCM 3x 40ml. The organics are washed with water 3 times then the solvent is evaporated. There is excess bromopentane as noticed by the smell so it is removed under vacuum in a hot water bath. 3g of amber oil was obtained (8.8mmol, 80% yield) The amber oil that remains is the product. It is a pain to get it to crystallize. Only after 1 month in the refrigerator did crystals begin to form. By covering them with a small amount of IPA cleaned them up and caused all of the oil to crystallize. Once you have a seed crystal the oil can be directly crystallized after alkylation, but I have had no luck getting it to crystallize right after without the seed or with ethanol. The obtained material is completely melted by 61 C, lit Mp is 60-62 C.
> 
> ...





meme said:


> Shouldn't alkylation be done first? If only to eliminate the (mildly) acid pyrrole nitrogen from the Grignard? While it is not needed (indole grignards are routine chemistry), is there any advantage to doing that step last?
> 
> Also, all of the JWH compounds that the DEA has issued intent to control contain the napthoyl moiety, perhaps that would be best to "leave off." The naphthoyl group can be replaced with a LARGE variety of functionals, much more than the 1-position of the indole can withstand and retain psycho-activity.





pyramid said:


> I do not know how it would effect the reaction by alkylating first, but the main reason for making the naphthoyl indole first was it opens up a few compounds that can be made directly from it. Now of course if alkylation first resulted in the product we want then I'd probably want to do it first, and this would not make a difference in the order of alkylation. It is worth a shot though, however I won't be attempting that soon.
> 
> Yes indeed most of these compounds are scheduled or soon will be so analogs containing other groups would be an excellent thing to research. A wide variety of analogs can be made with alkoxy-naphthoyl chlorides and finding synthesis options for many of the starting acids would be useful. What ideas do you have for replacement of the naphthoyl? I'm not super knowledgable in pharmacology affecting groups so not sure what to start thinking of in that regard. Keep in mind, this is purely at home chemical curiosity for me and I do not have EXTENSIVE knowledge yet.





meme said:


> 2-substituted phenylacetic acid compounds seem quite worthwhile (i.e. JWH 250).
> 
> Anthracene is another homolog of naphthalene which fits into this discussion.





pyramid said:


> 250 is definitely on my to do list. I'M also thinking of 4-methoxybenzoyl chloride, which following the same steps would give RCS-4. Am I right in assuming 4-methoxybenzoic acid can be simply turned into the acid chloride with the usual method? Then the main issue is acquiring the acids, but its not too hard.





Intergalactic Captain said:


> A thread was posted under my SN on SMDB a year or two ago regarding a couple of potential ideas - Which were, for the most part, seen as either unfeasible or stupidly circuitous. The concensus, IIRC, was that huffmann's original and later routes were the quickest, cleanest, and cheapest; alkylate indole, then react with the naphthoyl (or whatever) chloride; indole + acid chloride, then alkylate...
> 
> 3 reagents, 2 synthetic steps - How could it be easier? Well, try aquiring indole, napthoyl chloride, phenylacetyl chloride (substituted, etc), napthoylindole, etc... Or any common acid a-halogenation reagents for that matter, in quantities over 1-5 grams, as an individual... The quantity qualifier is important, as these reagents CAN be found, but at one hell of a "price of convenience" premium. Alkyl halides are a piece of cake, provided you can find the parent alcohol (and don't bother looking for n-pentanol or n-pentyl esters - Unless you get a COA, you've probably got iso or sec-amyl... I've found one source, expensive, but it's a cornucopia that doesn't operate on the quasi-legal side of the fence...Not gonna mass-publicize them)...
> 
> ...


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 20, 2011)

Here is an example of alkylation to JWH-018, 1-pentyl-3-(1-naphthoyl)indole, MW 341.4

To a 250ml 3 neck RBF fitted with thermometer, condenser and a stir bar there is added 3-(1-naphthoyl)indole (3g, 11mmol) followed by dry DMF 50ml. Potassium hydroxide flakes (1.5g, 27.5mmol 1.5eq.) were added in one portion and the setup purged with butane. The flask was heated to 60-70 degrees C on a water bath for 20 minutes with stirring. A green solution with ppt is obtained. After this time, 1-bromopentane (4.3g, 28.6mmol) was added in one portion via glass syringe. There is an immediate color change to red and the flask is heated at an internal temp of 60-65 C for 3 hours. KBr ppts in the first few minutes after addition of the alkyl halide. It is then cooled to RT and diluted with 150ml H2O, and extracted with DCM 3x 40ml. The organics are washed with water 3 times then the solvent is evaporated. There is excess bromopentane as noticed by the smell so it is removed under vacuum in a hot water bath. 3g of amber oil was obtained (8.8mmol, 80% yield) The amber oil that remains is the product. It is a pain to get it to crystallize. Only after 1 month in the refrigerator did crystals begin to form. By covering them with a small amount of IPA cleaned them up and caused all of the oil to crystallize. Once you have a seed crystal the oil can be directly crystallized after alkylation, but I have had no luck getting it to crystallize right after without the seed or with ethanol. The obtained material is completely melted by 61 C, lit Mp is 60-62 C.

The product is fucking active and is obtained as beige to yellow slightly gummy crystals. It would be best to straight chromotograph the oil but not everyone can do that. 

Huffman JW, Mabon R, Wu MJ, Lu J, Hart R, Hurst DP, Reggio PH, Wiley JL, Martin BR.
3-Indolyl-1-naphthylmethanes: new cannabimimetic indoles provide evidence for aromatic stacking interactions with the CB(1) cannabinoid receptor.
Bioorg Med Chem. 2003 Feb 22;11(4):539-49. 

That may have been the way he made it but there is alot of different ways to make the same chemical. That's like saying there's only one synth for meth... BTW what did I get sold then? I would really like to patent and sell it.


----------



## claytonwiskur (Aug 20, 2011)

Mental91 said:


> So here it is people! I gave a chemist 500 bucks to find this for me and he did. It's extremely easy! Good luck getting chems to make it though. Remember you heard it from me first!
> 
> So, in a dry flask 6A, equipped with a reflux condenser are placed 20 g of sodium hydride, poured 100 ml of dry DMSO, stirred, added in small portions (5-10g, and the mixture is heating, cooling should be good) 100g 1-nafindola periodically stirred at room temperature, 30 min. Then add 77g of n-pentilbromida (amyl methyl). The reaction mixture was incubated at 65 gr. Celsius 3 h on an electric hot plate with periodic stirring. PRODUCT fall as oil! The reaction mixture was washed 3 times with water in 5-fold volume.
> 
> ...


so i take it u must smoke spice.. that's the fake weed.... it's undectable in drug test's exc.


----------



## forgetfulpenguin (Aug 20, 2011)

Mental91 said:


> That may have been the way he made it but there is alot of different ways to make the same chemical.


Irrelevant seeing as the procedure you posted uses 1-nafindola which isn't even a real chemical (should have claimed you used ground up unicorn balls at least that would have been funny) and you claimed it isn't even supposed to be a synthesis for JWH-018. Just because there are multiple routs to the same chemical doesn't mean your bullshit is anything but.

You also have yet to answer any of question posted about your "procedure."


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 20, 2011)

forgetfulpenguin said:


> Irrelevant seeing as the procedure you posted uses 1-nafindola which isn't even a real chemical (should have claimed you used ground up unicorn balls at least that would have been funny) and you claimed it isn't even supposed to be a synthesis for JWH-018. Just because there are multiple routs to the same chemical doesn't mean your bullshit is anything but.
> 
> You also have yet to answer any of question posted about your "procedure."


IDK What to say about it it works. What else does it matter if dosage and high are the same?


----------



## forgetfulpenguin (Aug 20, 2011)

Mental91 said:


> IDK What to say about it it works. What else does it matter if dosage and high are the same?


You are telling people to use at least one chemical that is not real. Even if you are somehow, with some mislabeled chemical that you are simply too ignorant to identify, getting results no person on this planet can reproduce it with the information you have provided.

Try this, replace the 1-nafindola part with "ground up unicorn testicles" and ask yourself how you are going to try it seeing as there is no such thing as a unicorn. Can you see the problem now?


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm talking to the guy on FB right now. He said 1-pentyl-3-(1-naphthoyl)indole is jwh-018 or AM-678. 1-nafindola is an abbreviation they use in Russia for (1-naphthoyl)indole. He said your reading it wrong because 3-(1-naphthoyl)indole means 3g's of (1-naphthoyl)indole. "When mixing chems that I provided to you regardless of what you are creating 1-pentyl-3-(1-naphthoyl)indole"


----------



## forgetfulpenguin (Aug 20, 2011)

Mental91 said:


> I'm talking to the guy on FB right now. He said 1-pentyl-3-(1-naphthoyl)indole is jwh-018 or AM-678. 1-nafindola is an abbreviation they use in Russia for (1-naphthoyl)indole. He said your reading it wrong because 3-(1-naphthoyl)indole means 3g's of (1-naphthoyl)indole. "When mixing chems that I provided to you regardless of what you are creating 1-pentyl-3-(1-naphthoyl)indole"


First it was JWH-018 then it was JWH-011 now it's JWH-018 again. Contradict yourself anymore and you'll give the bible a run for it's money.

There is also no point in arguing with you since you are nothing but a drug cook who can only blindly mix. People like you are why street drugs are unsafe.


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 20, 2011)

forgetfulpenguin said:


> First it was JWH-018 then it was JWH-011 now it's JWH-018 again. Contradict yourself anymore and you'll give the bible a run for it's money.
> 
> There is also no point in arguing with you since you are nothing but a drug cook who can only blindly mix. People like you are why street drugs are unsafe.


 Like your so damn legal and safe. I'm sure you have your share of shit that goes around besides pot.


----------



## forgetfulpenguin (Aug 20, 2011)

Mental91 said:


> Like your so damn legal and safe. I'm sure you have your share of shit that goes around besides pot.


I'd never sell unidentified chemicals to drug users. I'd never even try a synthesis without fully understanding the chemistry behind it.


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 20, 2011)

forgetfulpenguin said:


> I'd never sell unidentified chemicals to drug users. I'd never even try a synthesis without fully understanding the chemistry behind it.


Sure you wouldn't your just the good dealer of the drug underworld.


----------



## forgetfulpenguin (Aug 20, 2011)

Mental91 said:


> Sure you wouldn't your just the good dealer of the drug underworld.


I don't even deal. Too easy to snag an undercover or CI.


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 20, 2011)

forgetfulpenguin said:


> I don't even deal. Too easy to snag an undercover or CI.


Sure it is


----------



## forgetfulpenguin (Aug 20, 2011)

Mental91 said:


> Sure it is


You'll find out. Strike did and he was a lot more intelligent then you.


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 20, 2011)

forgetfulpenguin said:


> You'll find out. Strike did and he was a lot more intelligent then you.


I'm not saying it isn't.


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 20, 2011)

O and fuck dateline for what they did to that dude.


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 20, 2011)

Let's temporarily assume that the 1-nafindola is actually the naphthoyl indole. What is the purpose of the sodium hydride? Deprotonating the indole nitrogen to make it a better nucleophile? That seems like it might help speed up the reaction, but why NaH? It's going to reduce the ketone, it raises the hazard level exponentially (what atmosphere did you use in your supposed synth?), and it's fucking pricey. Any reasonably strong base would deprotonate the nitrogen. Even if you need a phase transfer catalyst and KOH it's cheaper and about a billion times safer. Fucking alkoxides are a better idea. It's like using a jackhammer to hang a picture.
And now for some more evidence you're lying and or don't know what you're talking about. First you claim the synth is for JWH-018, then 011, and then 018 again. You claim the 1-nafindola is a reagent, then that it is made with the DMSO and NaH, then that it's a reagent again. Didn't you perform this synth. You won't even answer simple questions such as what atmosphere the reaction was performed under. Now I hope you will make good on your statement that if you were proven wrong you would leave. Please do, although I doubt you will. Only a fool trusts a known liar.


----------



## damianl (Aug 20, 2011)

So after reading pages of bullshit from Mental91 I just had to sign up and post. Everything that guy says is bullshit.

He has not paid anyone for the JWH synthesis he has google translated a russian site claiming to have a method.

http://jwh018.tumblr.com/manual018

This site is where *MOST* people find their recipe.

I did speak to them about clarification and apparently the translation isn't accurate. Their is indeed no chemical called 1-nafindola but I couldn't get much information on what it may be and clarification of other vague parts of the synthesis due to a language barrier. I also think these guys are full of shit and don't even know what they have produced themselves. 

Thank you MrEDuck and ForgetfulPenguin. The synthesises (is that a real word) you posted seem like a much better bet. MrEDuck could you please upload this other synthesis to sendspace.com and post a link. I am curious (and also prepared. chems, equip, etc) to make this amazing chemical. 

It is worth noting that in emails between hauffman and a "home" chemist who tracked him down, he states that the brown tar/oil that seems to be produced in mental91's synthesis is in fact toxic. He specifically goes on to mention that russian site and that many people use that way of synthesis without luck. 

I cant find those actual emails but I'm sure they are on this site somewhere:
http://www.pierre-markuse.de/2008/12/16/spice-jwh-018-email-von-prof-john-w-huffman/


I believe this thread is valuable and should stay open but can someone please remove mental91's first post, it is not only wrong but dangerous and toxic.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 21, 2011)

Entertaining.  Syntheses are better left to the individual with a proper lab, no?


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes synths are best left to those who have real labs. Especially when using chemicals like NaH. It's more reactive than sodium metal.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes yes. The secret shortcut to LSD is to drop a kilo of metallic Sodium into a 2 liter graduated cylinder. Glass of course. *fun ensues*


----------



## ÐÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ (Jun 9, 2012)

&#1047;&#1076;&#1088;&#1072;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074;&#1091;&#1081;&#1090;&#1077; ! &#1050;&#1090;&#1086; &#1076;&#1077;&#1083;&#1072;&#1077;&#1090; Jwh 018? &#1103; &#1075;&#1086;&#1090;&#1086;&#1074; &#1089;&#1086;&#1090;&#1088;&#1091;&#1076;&#1085;&#1080;&#1095;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100; &#1087;&#1086;&#1082;&#1091;&#1087;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1077;&#1075;&#1086;!


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 9, 2012)

From my own experience dont use jwh. Ive found the AM chems much much more pleasing. Currently in the US I am only able to get MAM 2201 and some other less known chemicals. Personally Ive made the choice not to give myself the access that exists.. Only becasue I have a problem with the shit lol and if I had that much of it. Id be a zombie 4 life niqqa. 

Anyways, I would buy a gram of MAM 2201(roughly 25 bucks), mix with acetone, and spray one ounce of damiana with it. 

Thats the best way. Now a friend of mine has this blend of some jwh compound AND MAM 2201. Now that shit.. You cant really let people smoke it. Just yourself and the few friends who you have that you know it wouldnt kill.. One hit of that with my skyrocket tolerance and I was FLYING.

I might get into that shit in the future.. But its just too addicting for my likes... Weed it is!


----------



## DaRealMoy (Dec 20, 2012)

high|hgih said:


> From my own experience dont use jwh. Ive found the AM chems much much more pleasing. Currently in the US I am only able to get MAM 2201 and some other less known chemicals. Personally Ive made the choice not to give myself the access that exists.. Only becasue I have a problem with the shit lol and if I had that much of it. Id be a zombie 4 life niqqa.
> 
> Anyways, I would buy a gram of MAM 2201(roughly 25 bucks), mix with acetone, and spray one ounce of damiana with it.
> 
> ...


wut type of acetone do u use with the MAM2201? Please elaborate


----------



## Noplayplay1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Sell me some of you guys recipe


----------



## Kervork (Feb 2, 2014)

I will refer you to what the creator of the JWH series said about the people who use it.


----------

